
Linux distributors ponder a systemd change - corbet
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/690151/3e74273f5d9263b6/
======
JdeBP
The originals were already discussed on Hacker News:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11782364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11782364)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11797075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11797075)

Here's another less well known settings change that breaks a lot of back end
systems and middlewares:

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11675129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11675129)

